# Making A Bird



## JAF/CO (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Mar 16, 2016)

I heard that you were doing that but just couldn't picture it.  That's great Jim!  Love it!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 16, 2016)

Where did you get the fender?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank God! Now I don't have to keep quiet! AMAZING WORK JIM!!!!!!:eek:


----------



## Intense One (Mar 16, 2016)

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 296037 View attachment 296038 View attachment 296039



I'm Likin' it, already.....waiting for its final debut!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Outstanding work Jim. Did you make the rack as well? V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes on the rack
Thanks Shawn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 16, 2016)

Pretty serious frame jig, are you gearing up for production?


----------



## then8j (Mar 16, 2016)

Very impressive! I've heard good things about your work, seeing this backs up all I heard. 
I may be calling for parts if your making extra....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 17, 2016)

Awesome. .more repop parts to gets screwed on later 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 17, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Where did you get the fender?



I know where he got the fenders


----------



## mike j (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow, some pretty cool things are happening across the "American ocean" on the left coast. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 17, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Awesome. .more repop parts to gets screwed on later
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



*I LOVE IT*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 17, 2016)

JAF/CO said:


> *I LOVE IT*



: )

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2016)

Great craftsmanship as usual, Jim.
Does the frame have a conventional head & top tube, or is the fiberglass strong enough to support the load by itself?


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 17, 2016)

Head tube like org and I added top bars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 19, 2016)

Right on Jim, amazing work as always.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 23, 2016)

Amazing!!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2016)

Uh...Yeah,what they said


----------



## locomotion (Mar 29, 2016)

wow, very nice work


----------

